# Solicito manual de servicio de tv Ken Brown kb-24-202-led



## dany63 (Oct 13, 2016)

hola solicito manual de servicio de tv led ken brown kb-24-202-led,y similares a este modelo son:admiral ad-24-302-led y tonomac to-24-402-led o alguna informacion de la fuente de este tv el modelo de la placa es:megmeet mp113-w en contre el diagrama de la fuente primaria y secundaria pero falta la parte que sele del secundario al display,el tv enciende el led de stanby en rojo y no arranca la fuente,gracias a todos


----------

